# Kids band Mad Carrot's first performance at Comicon Toronto last week | Demon Slayer opening season3



## MadCarrot (10 mo ago)

The girls first public performance at ComiCon Toronto last week. 
We are from Pickering, Ontario. (This is Dad managing the account most of the time)
Charlotte is 8 years old, she started playing guitar a year ago.
Olivia is 5 years old, she just started drumming and also likes to sing. 
We love anime, rock and metal. 

If you like the video, kindly subscribe to your youtube channel to follow our musical journey. 


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCR-ETox4ipKmz1w_9eGhzBg?sub_confirmation=1


😄


----------



## MadCarrot (10 mo ago)

Started the channel last week. We already have 400 views and 30 subscribers. Hooray!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

MadCarrot said:


> The girls first public performance at ComiCon Toronto last week.
> We are from Pickering, Ontario. (This is Dad managing the account most of the time)
> Charlotte is 8 years old, she started playing guitar a year ago.
> Olivia is 5 years old, she just started drumming and also likes to sing.
> ...


Charlotte poses some definite natural talent considering she has only been strumming for a year. Olivia,... well, cute as a button and well on her way as the front and centre stage performer with no signs of stage fright. 

It would certainly seem they are well on their way if they continue to pursue the path of music and performance. Remain their manager to protect them from the shark tank music industry if they should ever develop into recording artists.


----------



## MadCarrot (10 mo ago)

Midnight Rider said:


> Charlotte poses some definite natural talent considering she has only been strumming for a year. Olivia,... well, cute as a button and well on her way as the front and centre stage performer with no signs of stage fright.
> 
> It would certainly seem they are well on their way if they continue to pursue the path of music and performance. Remain their manager to protect them from the shark tank music industry if they should ever develop into recording artists.


Thanks, Midknight Ridder. Charlotte started on acoustic for a few months, moved to electrical and currently taking classical guitar lessons (with the same teacher). She's roughly spending 70% time on classical & 30% on electrical. Her teacher arranged the song for her (I think it's rather a difficult piece to play well). Olivia just started drumming and loves singing with her mom (I think she got some singing talent from her mom, which I had none  ). We don't speak Japanese but the kids seem to mimic the pronunciation better than we do. Charlotte was a bit nervous but said its 10 times easier than she thought to perform in public.
We do not target to be a professional career in music. I told Charlotte that it's rather a standard as a parent want to show her, if you have a passion doing something try to do it well. She always compare her playing to her teacher and tries to improve gradually. Thanks for the advise for the shark tank music industry, I will certainly keep that in mind. The kids enjoys the attention and exposure, I'd do my job to keep them safe.


----------

